
Trump removes privacy rights from non-U.S. citizens - vqc
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2017/01/25/presidential-executive-order-enhancing-public-safety-interior-united
======
SixSigma
Trump removes privacy rights of criminals during the commission of a felony
crime.

FTFY

~~~
malcolmgreaves
Disturbingly, it includes people who haven't been proven guilty of a crime.
I'm all for deporting convicted criminals, but this executive order says that
you can be deported if you're accused of a crime. That's messed up. With the
reality that there's a non trivial amount of law enforcement officers that
charge people for things they are not guilty of, there's going to be innocent,
law abiding immigrants that are kicked out.

~~~
SixSigma
I'm here on a J1 working visa. I agreed to equally draconian restrictions as
part of that process. I've had my fingerprints taken, been photographed, my
eyeballs scanned, a criminal and financial background check executed and an
in-person interview at the US embassy in London at 8am, all at my expense.

If something happens at the airport and I am delayed leaving before my visa
expires, I will never be allowed in the country again.

But if I flee to a Sanctuary City I am free to stay here forever.

That's messed up.

------
malcolmgreaves
Super worried about section 10, b:

""" (b) To better inform the public regarding the public safety threats
associated with sanctuary jurisdictions, the Secretary shall utilize the
Declined Detainer Outcome Report or its equivalent and, on a weekly basis,
make public a comprehensive list of criminal actions committed by aliens and
any jurisdiction that ignored or otherwise failed to honor any detainers with
respect to such aliens. """

When the WH press secretary openly lies about something trivially proveable as
"yup, not as many people were on the mall his year than in 2009 or on the
women's March", how can anyone really trust stuff coming from the Trump
administration?

